#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Помогите, пожалуйста, с переводом

## Shuoshu

Всем доброго времени суток! В данный момент я занимаюсь переводом текста о  чайной культуре в буддийской традиции. В чае я разбираюсь хорошо, а в буддизме - не очень. В тексте встретилось высказываание о том, что чайная церемония в буддийских монастырях включает в себя проповедь с таким названием: “三三凝道语， 六六悟禅机” :Confused:   Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться, что это значит.  
И ещё один вопрос. Как интерпретировать следующее предложение: 佛家认为无方不圆 :Confused:

----------


## Ersh

佛家认为无方不圆\

Я бы интерпретировал так: Буддисты верят, что неправильные намерения принесут неправильные плоды.

----------


## Shuoshu

Спасибо за ответ. Ваш перевод хорошо вписывается в контекст.

----------

